# Players pulling out of Olympics



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.skysports.com/cricket/ne...ill-not-play-in-olympic-games-golf-tournament

So is Scott going to be the first of many or a one off ?

Can't say match about the tournament if players are pulling out already and it shows what possibly the players think about it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2016)

It's meaningless to golf so it is a good chance for the top players to put their feet up mid season and have a break. I think the ones going will be middle ranking players, not the top boys.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 20, 2016)

Rory's said he's going to play for Ireland so he's going. Be surprised if a lot of the top guys pull out. The chance to win an Olympic Medal should be a good incentive to show up.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 20, 2016)

Personally I don't think golf should be an Olympic sport


----------



## cookelad (Apr 20, 2016)

Can see a few pulling out, the four majors will always mean more to the players than the Olympics. 

Will the players have to wear/use nationally branded kit? (clubs will obviously be their normal clubs) if so I doubt the sponsors will be pushing players to take part.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

Scott has made his feelings about the olympics well known long before this and he never had any intention of playing. I think there will be some top names there although I remain unconvinced it should be in the games at all, certainly at professional level


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 20, 2016)

cookelad said:



			Can see a few pulling out, the four majors will always mean more to the players than the Olympics. 

Will the players have to wear/use nationally branded kit? (clubs will obviously be their normal clubs) if so I doubt the sponsors will be pushing players to take part.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that is the case for tennis and, therefore, I would imagine it will be so for golf as I understand that all national outfits have to be IOC approved.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't get the whole argument re. professionals shouldn't take part. Usain Bolt is not an amateur training 2 nights a week after work in a local factory, he is every bit as much a professional sportsman as top golfers and gets paid just as handsomely.

And for whether it should be in or not, jumping into the pool at the same time as your pal, sitting on a horse and following a wee guy on a scooter round an indoor cycling track are all Olympic sports so I see no reason that Golf should be excluded.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 20, 2016)

Am I the only one looking forward to seeing in the golf in the Olympics?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

For me the Olympics should always be the pinnacle of a sport 

Athletics is
Same with Swimming etc 

But sports like Golf and Tennis and Football - it's not the pinnacle of that sport

It's not about being professional or not


----------



## WillC (Apr 20, 2016)

Agree that a few will pull out, but not a significant amount (I hope) and I would argue it is still going to be well worth watching!

I am looking forward to it, but I love watching Golf.

Day and Scott, what a pairing that would have been!


----------



## seochris (Apr 20, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory's said he's going to play for Ireland so he's going. Be surprised if a lot of the top guys pull out. The chance to win an Olympic Medal should be a good incentive to show up.
		
Click to expand...

So he's finally made his mind up then....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

seochris said:



			So he's finally made his mind up then....
		
Click to expand...

I would expect many haven't yet - will depend how they feel closer with it being so close to the PGA


----------



## seochris (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect many haven't yet - will depend how they feel closer with it being so close to the PGA
		
Click to expand...

I meant to play for Ireland....or NI.  Has he decided that....I seem to remember that there was a bit of controversy over that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

seochris said:



			I meant to play for Ireland....or NI.  Has he decided that....I seem to remember that there was a bit of controversy over that.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right - think he was looking to play for Ireland


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

WillC said:



			Agree that a few will pull out, but not a significant amount (I hope) and I would argue it is still going to be well worth watching!

I am looking forward to it, but I love watching Golf.

Day and Scott, what a pairing that would have been!

Click to expand...

For me the Olympic event isn't dissimilar to the golf World Cup event which rarely has the top two of the stronger nations playing but isn't necessarily diminished as an event because of this


----------



## seochris (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe those who are pulling out don't want to get drugs tested.....if they do that for golf?


----------



## WillC (Apr 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For me the Olympic event isn't dissimilar to the golf World Cup event which rarely has the top two of the stronger nations playing but isn't necessarily diminished as an event because of this
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy if that were to be the case, after all, we all want it to be successful!

If Day was to be there, you could argue that's still a strong team whoever they put with him. As for Britain and USA, we're bound to have a strong team, and will easily find enough willing guys who'd love to play! Potential British medal, but of course hard to say before the teams have been announced!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Am I the only one looking forward to seeing in the golf in the Olympics?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, get's a decent tournament on mainstream tv for free so I'm all for it.


----------



## Slab (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't think its a case of 'pulling out already'

If a player is going to rule themselves out then of course it should be done as early as possible, so that others that might then be in contention can plan accordingly, the early timing is common courtesy not a derogatory move

Maybe they pull out becasue they don't fancy the trip, the health risk, don't rate the tournament or because it just doesn't fit in their plans, that's fine too 

Someone will take the place and I'll be watching as much coverage as I can


----------



## Tongo (Apr 20, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Am I the only one looking forward to seeing in the golf in the Olympics?
		
Click to expand...

Live golf on the beeb! #justsayin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

WillC said:



			I'd be happy if that were to be the case, after all, we all want it to be successful!

If Day was to be there, you could argue that's still a strong team whoever they put with him. As for Britain and USA, we're bound to have a strong team, and will easily find enough willing guys who'd love to play! Potential British medal, but of course hard to say before the teams have been announced!
		
Click to expand...

The US, South Africans, Aussies and a lot of the European countries will all have enough depth to put strong sides out so while the potential for a medal is there, it won't be easy


----------



## Tongo (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe the top boys will fancy a break bearing in mind there are 3 major championships and a WGC even across a seven week stretch just two weeks before the Olympics. 

I'd imagine many will be physically, mentally and emotionally exhausted by time the USPGA is done.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 20, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Nope, get's a decent tournament on mainstream tv for free so I'm all for it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, for this fact alone I hope that the tournament gets a good turn out and we get a competitive, good tournament. Could potentially be great for the game both over here and particularly in Brazil. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

WillC said:



			I'd be happy if that were to be the case, after all, we all want it to be successful!

If Day was to be there, you could argue that's still a strong team whoever they put with him. As for Britain and USA, we're bound to have a strong team, and will easily find enough willing guys who'd love to play! Potential British medal, but of course hard to say before the teams have been announced!
		
Click to expand...

The US, South Africans, Aussies and a lot of the European countries will all have enough depth to put strong sides out so while the potential for a medal is there, it won't be easy


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me the Olympics should always be the pinnacle of a sport 

Athletics is
Same with Swimming etc 

But sports like Golf and Tennis and Football - it's not the pinnacle of that sport

It's not about being professional or not
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Phil. Bolt, Tom Daly etc spent their lives training specifically to win Olympic medals because that's the top of their respective games.

Rory et al spent their lives practising to win Majors. Olympic golf will never have the same kudos within the sport.

I'll still watch, mind. It's golf on council telly, after all.


----------



## Slab (Apr 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scott has made his feelings about the olympics well known long before this and he never had any intention of playing. I think there will be some top names there although I remain unconvinced it should be in the games at all, certainly at professional level
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite happy for it to be included in the Olympics, there's an awful lot of dross that'll be there (said as a golf fan obviously) and I'll wager golf will attract more participants & viewers then many of the provincial sports combined


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Totally agree Phil. Bolt, Tom Daly etc spent their lives training specifically to win Olympic medals because that's the top of their respective games.

Rory et al spent their lives practising to win Majors. Olympic golf will never have the same kudos within the sport.

I'll still watch, mind. It's golf on council telly, after all.
		
Click to expand...

That sums it up 

Will watch a lot of the other non mainstream sports that don't normally get aired on telly first


----------



## PieMan (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me the Olympics should always be the pinnacle of a sport 

Athletics is
Same with Swimming etc 

But sports like Golf and Tennis and Football - it's not the pinnacle of that sport

It's not about being professional or not
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Won't be watching any of the Olympic golf and frankly couldn't care less who wins. They had the perfect opportunity to make it a different format and thus attract some significant interest, but blew it IMO.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2016)

Slab said:



			I'm quite happy for it to be included in the Olympics, there's an awful lot of dross that'll be there (said as a golf fan obviously) and *I'll wager golf will attract more participants & viewers then many of the provincial sports combined*

Click to expand...

I'll take you up on that. 

Strokeplay golf is mostly a very dull sport to watch on TV at the best of times, can't see it being in the Olympics will make the casual sport viewer sit there for several hours to watch it myself.  I think a lot of people watch Olympic sports as it is something different and they enjoy that for 3 weeks a year after the constant diet of the hyped up usual sport suspects.  Really can't see how golf will capture the imagination in a 72 hole snoozefest strokeplay format where all the worlds top players will not be there and doubt I'll bother watching it.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 20, 2016)

I think a few more will drop out when they look at the commitment that is needed. Opening Ceremony, couple of weeks in the Olympic village hanging around before and after, closing ceremony etc. None of this jet in, play for 4 days and be off on the next jet once the tournament finishes. 

I can see some interest in being the first golf gold medallist but if it remains an event I can see the interest dropping for the next one.


----------



## Slab (Apr 20, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'll take you up on that. 

Strokeplay golf is mostly a very dull sport to watch on TV at the best of times, can't see it being in the Olympics will make the casual sport viewer sit there for several hours to watch it myself.  I think a lot of people watch Olympic sports as it is something different and they enjoy that for 3 weeks a year after the constant diet of the hyped up usual sport suspects.  Really can't see how golf will capture the imagination in a 72 hole snoozefest strokeplay format where all the worlds top players will not be there and doubt I'll bother watching it.
		
Click to expand...

I see where your coming from if you're not a golf fan but I give you:

10m air rifle (10 meters with a rifle!)
Judo (across 7 weight divisions)
Synchronised swimming (that old one)
Equestrian dressage 
Fencing (three different swords)

All no doubt very exciting to participate in, great for the fans of each sport and a snoozefest to watch for neutrals 

Iâ€™m not advocating removing any of the above from Olympic status just illustrating that re excitement levels on TV they are at least comparable to golf to a neutral, so if these deserve to be there then I think golf deserves its place too






Just as a p.s I do want to drop the 10m air rifle and replace it with 10m knife throwing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Slab said:



			I see where your coming from if you're not a golf fan but I give you:

10m air rifle (10 meters with a rifle!)
Judo (across 7 weight divisions)
Synchronised swimming (that old one)
Equestrian dressage 
Fencing (three different swords)

All no doubt very exciting to participate in, great for the fans of each sport and a snoozefest to watch for neutrals 

Iâ€™m not advocating removing any of the above from Olympic status just illustrating that re excitement levels on TV they are at least comparable to golf to a neutral, so if these deserve to be there then I think golf deserves its place too






Just as a p.s I do want to drop the 10m air rifle and replace it with 10m knife throwing 

Click to expand...

At 2010 the events you list were all sold out very quickly - the atmosphere at those events was brilliant - the football for example was littered with empty seats and they were the tickets that people could still get including the finals.

Things like the dressage was rammed 

Same with all the other events 

The Olympics gives people a chance to watch the non main stream sports and those are the sports people watch - they know they can watch football and tennis week in week out but handball and water polo - not so much.

That's the whole idea of the Olympics for me and that's why I think golf will be poorly supported and will die a death as an Olympic sport


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2016)

Slab said:



			I see where your coming from if you're not a golf fan but I give you:

10m air rifle (10 meters with a rifle!)
Judo (across 7 weight divisions)
Synchronised swimming (that old one)
Equestrian dressage 
Fencing (three different swords)

All no doubt very exciting to participate in, great for the fans of each sport and a snoozefest to watch for neutrals 

Iâ€™m not advocating removing any of the above from Olympic status just illustrating that re excitement levels on TV they are at least comparable to golf to a neutral, so if these deserve to be there then I think golf deserves its place too






Just as a p.s I do want to drop the 10m air rifle and replace it with 10m knife throwing 

Click to expand...

The dressage in the London games was actually quite exciting when we won the gold.

I agree that there are some boring stuff on that you don't watch, but to me one of the attractions is that you can flip channels/red button in the UK and see lots of other things going on.  Watch the swimming for half an hour, bit of rifle shooting, some tae kwon do or ping pong.  All of these individual bouts or races don't go on for long at all and there's usually a narrative you can pick up pretty quickly and follow.  Just can't see people sat there for any decent length of time to watch golf.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2016)

The golf should have been mixed five club foursomes bogey.

Something a bit different from your usual 72 hole stroke play.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 20, 2016)

Shouldn't be an Olympic discipline in the first place so no surprise that Scott (and others I expect) will decline to play in a tournament they've never had aspirations to win.

Plenty of other sports that were more deserving of Olympic status IMO.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 20, 2016)

I think the Olympics should be a mixed event
Mens golf does not need it
Womens golf everyone would say why not mens

A mixed event could become a prestigious new and worthwhile title.

I do not see golf benefiting from the Olympics any other way


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			I think the Olympics should be a mixed event
Mens golf does not need it
Womens golf everyone would say why not mens

A mixed event could become a prestigious new and worthwhile title.

I do not see golf benefiting from the Olympics any other way
		
Click to expand...

Why would they have a mix event when the ladies know they would struggle to compete against the men ?


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would they have a mix event when the ladies know they would struggle to compete against the men ?
		
Click to expand...

*
Are you serious? *

Mixed 4 ball, 4 some, 4 ball, then both singles scores added
Something like that i think would be very good
It is the only sort of format I would tune in to watch


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 20, 2016)

[QUOTE

I'll still watch, mind. It's golf on council telly, after all.[/QUOTE]

And just how much air time do you think the BBC will devote to golf with the Olympics in full swing? "We leave the golf to update you on the 5-a-side slug racing".


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would they have a mix event when the ladies know they would struggle to compete against the men ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing they mean a team event. So instead of competing for individual medals it is a team gold they will get.  Must admit I'd probably be more likely to watch that than a 72 hole stroke play. Rose, Willet, Charlie Hull and Mel Reid in one team, I'd probably watch that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm guessing they mean a team event. So instead of competing for individual medals it is a team gold they will get.  Must admit I'd probably be more likely to watch that than a 72 hole stroke play. Rose, Willet, Charlie Hull and Mel Reid in one team, I'd probably watch that.
		
Click to expand...

Well they could have done so much more than just a 72 hole stroke play 

It will be just a boring old comp


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2016)

Golf in the Olympics does nothing at all for me.  Don't think it should even be there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At 2010 the events you list were all sold out very quickly - the atmosphere at those events was brilliant - the football for example was littered with empty seats and they were the tickets that people could still get including the finals.

Things like the dressage was rammed 

Same with all the other events 

The Olympics gives people a chance to watch the non main stream sports and those are the sports people watch - they know they can watch football and tennis week in week out but handball and water polo - not so much.

That's the whole idea of the Olympics for me and that's why I think golf will be poorly supported and will die a death as an Olympic sport
		
Click to expand...

But a lot of the events in my opinion were only fully booked because of the British curiosity and the fact it was held in London. I really can't see the same take up of tickets and interests in these sort of events in Rio


----------



## Beedee (Apr 20, 2016)

I must admit I'm firmly in the "shouldn't be an Olympic sport" camp.  

However, I don't think you'll have to worry about whether or not to spend hours watching the TV coverage.  It's one sport out of a couple of dozen that will all be happening at the same time.  And if it's timed to be up against athletics, rowing or cycling, I'm fairly confident which one will be shown by British broadcasters!


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 20, 2016)

Beedee said:



			I must admit I'm firmly in the "shouldn't be an Olympic sport" camp.  

However, I don't think you'll have to worry about whether or not to spend hours watching the TV coverage.  It's one sport out of a couple of dozen that will all be happening at the same time.  And if it's timed to be up against athletics, rowing or cycling, I'm fairly confident which one will be shown by British broadcasters!
		
Click to expand...

Red button will play a major part in coverage so Golf is still a good possibility of being watched fully.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			Red button will play a major part in coverage so Golf is still a good possibility of being watched fully.
		
Click to expand...

Yep you will be able to watch every single event normally via the red button or website


----------



## Beedee (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep you will be able to watch every single event normally via the red button or website
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed that Discovery channel have the full rights with BBC sharing rights but not having full coverage.  Will be interesting to see how much of the more unusual sports is available to those without full Sky packages (I'm also a fencing fan - absolutely loved the coverage in 2012)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Beedee said:



			Just noticed that Discovery channel have the full rights with BBC sharing rights but not having full coverage.  Will be interesting to see how much of the more unusual sports is available to those without full Sky packages (I'm also a fencing fan - absolutely loved the coverage in 2012)
		
Click to expand...

Discovery are the host broadcaster and BBC have exclusive rights with them until 2024 but the full details im guessing won't be fully known until closer. Thankfully it will always be on terrestrial


----------



## Crow (Apr 20, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			The golf should have been *mixed five club foursomes bogey.*

Something a bit different from your usual 72 hole stroke play.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great, where can I play this format?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 20, 2016)

Ryder cup style competition would be good: team of 2 per country -
1 round foresomes + 1 round FBBB + 1 round singles. All medal scores to count towards overall totals.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 21, 2016)

Can't  think that I'll  be any more excited about Olympic golf than i would for the Ike's Sprockets Greater Hicksville Invitational. But if it's on would i watch it? Course I would, it's  golf. And I'd  be rooting for the Brits.

But whilst some of you think different, i can't  see that there'll  be anything like the same airtime for it as we'd get for something like the majors. Too much else happening concurrently

And back to original  topic - can see that plenty of names might not bother. And to be realistic, many of the world's  best won't  get in anyway, because team size is limited. For example, only 4 Americans can play meaning nearly half of the world top 50 won't  be there simply because they are also American

Players currently in the frame to qualify are..
http://www.igfgolf.org/olympic-games/qualification-system/ogr-men/
http://www.igfgolf.org/olympic-games/qualification-system/ogr-women/


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2016)

Wildrover said:



			"We leave the golf to update you on the 5-a-side slug racing".
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2016)

On the format, will there be a cut after two rounds?

At majors the players out of top few places have ranking points & invites back next year to play for. Can imagine a chunk of the field out of a chance of a top 3 finish quite early.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 21, 2016)

IainP said:



			On the format, will there be a cut after two rounds?

At majors the players out of top few places have ranking points & invites back next year to play for. Can imagine a chunk of the field out of a chance of a top 3 finish quite early.
		
Click to expand...

Can't  imagine why there'd be a cut. There will only be 60 in the field anyway. 

But the fact that plenty will be "out of it" after a couple of rounds is part of the mystery of why 72 hole strokeplay has been chosen as format. Matchplay would have been better. (There's plenty of olympic sports where you're  out after one round and so on.)


----------



## Slab (Apr 21, 2016)

For those questioning the strokeplay format itâ€™s perhaps worth looking at it from another angle and considering why golf is being included in the Olympics

Iâ€™d assumed it was to showcase the sport to a global audience, many of whom would otherwise not view the sport, in an effort to increase awareness, interest and participation across all ages and countries

If the above is even close to being accurate why on earth would they pick any format other than individual strokeplay? 
Itâ€™s the most popular comp format and just about every other televised comp will be strokeplay and if you are reaching out to a new audience why confuse them with a format different to what theyâ€™d play/watch if they do decide to take an interest in the sport

If golf is seen as worthy of inclusion in future Olympics after its introduction then by all means cut the strokeplay down (maybe a 36 hole format) and introduce another scoring/team format for a second medal chance

I doubt anyone of a golf forum was the intended target when golf was being pushed to be included in the Olympics


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 21, 2016)

Slab said:



			For those questioning the strokeplay format itâ€™s perhaps worth looking at it from another angle and considering why golf is being included in the Olympics

Iâ€™d assumed it was to showcase the sport to a global audience, many of whom would otherwise not view the sport, in an effort to increase awareness, interest and participation across all ages and countries

If the above is even close to being accurate why on earth would they pick any format other than individual strokeplay? 
Itâ€™s the most popular comp format and just about every other televised comp will be strokeplay and if you are reaching out to a new audience why confuse them with a format different to what theyâ€™d play/watch if they do decide to take an interest in the sport

If golf is seen as worthy of inclusion in future Olympics after its introduction then by all means cut the strokeplay down (maybe a 36 hole format) and introduce another scoring/team format for a second medal chance

I doubt anyone of a golf forum was the intended target when golf was being pushed to be included in the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

I take your point, and yes, promoting the sport to a global audience is the supposed reason for inclusion in the Olympics. But quite frankly, in these days of global satellite TV, are the Olympics really going to introduce golf to a wider audience any more than existing coverage. Yes Olympics get a big audience, but again, you have to consider the coverage is of some 40 or so sports. Sports that you've never heard of before may be more high profile, but golf i doubt it.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Totally agree. Won't be watching any of the Olympic golf and frankly couldn't care less who wins. They had the perfect opportunity to make it a different format and thus attract some significant interest, but blew it IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. I won't be bothering with it, I'd rather watch the archery.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 21, 2016)

Slab said:



			For those questioning the strokeplay format itâ€™s perhaps worth looking at it from another angle and considering why golf is being included in the Olympics

Iâ€™d assumed it was to showcase the sport to a global audience, many of whom would otherwise not view the sport, in an effort to increase awareness, interest and participation across all ages and countries

If the above is even close to being accurate why on earth would they pick any format other than individual strokeplay? 
Itâ€™s the most popular comp format and just about every other televised comp will be strokeplay and if you are reaching out to a new audience why confuse them with a format different to what theyâ€™d play/watch if they do decide to take an interest in the sport

If golf is seen as worthy of inclusion in future Olympics after its introduction then by all means cut the strokeplay down (maybe a 36 hole format) and introduce another scoring/team format for a second medal chance

I doubt anyone of a golf forum was the intended target when golf was being pushed to be included in the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

The golf will only be appealing to non-golfers if the format produces excitement. I know plenty of non-golfers who watch the Ryder Cup, possibly not every minute but a decent enough amount, because over the years it has been a good contest and has produced some truly memorable moments. 

Personally I don't think that golf's inclusion in the Olympics in a 72 hole strokeplay format is going to do anything to increase awareness, interest or participation. How many non-golfers are going to get excited by watching Day & Spieth playing like snails for the thick end of 5 hours? If they've any interest then they'll simply tune in for the final couple of holes to see who wins. 

Remember the Curling at the Winter Olympics when the British Ladies won gold? How many of us were mesmerised by that and watched avidly? Loads of us. How many of us have taken up the sport as a result of seeing it on tv? No one that I know. How many of us have even taken an interest in Curling outside of the Winter Olympics? Again, no-one that I know.


----------



## Slab (Apr 21, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			The golf will only be appealing to non-golfers if the format produces excitement. I know plenty of non-golfers who watch the Ryder Cup, possibly not every minute but a decent enough amount, because over the years it has been a good contest and has produced some truly memorable moments. 

Personally I don't think that golf's inclusion in the Olympics in a 72 hole strokeplay format is going to do anything to increase awareness, interest or participation. How many non-golfers are going to get excited by watching Day & Spieth playing like snails for the thick end of 5 hours? If they've any interest then they'll simply tune in for the final couple of holes to see who wins. 

*Remember the Curling at the Winter Olympics when the British Ladies won gold? How many of us were mesmerised by that and watched avidly? Loads of us.* How many of us have taken up the sport as a result of seeing it on tv? No one that I know. How many of us have even taken an interest in Curling outside of the Winter Olympics? Again, no-one that I know.
		
Click to expand...

I guess a lot of the 'mesmerised' didn't watch all the GB ladies matches? Wasn't it just the latter stages or even just the final that got folks attention? 
How did they change the normal curling format for the Olympics to make it more exciting? 

Plenty will only have watched the final of the womens curling as opposed to every round, which compares to new viewers only watching the final 18 holes (or just the back 9 even)  

I've no idea how well it'll do in achieving the goal of increasing awareness etc for golf but formatting it like a ryder cup in the hope it'll achieve the same excitement levels just wouldn't work 
The ryder cup has taken decades to get to the levels of hype, presentation and intense rivalry it has now. Would it still be as exciting if you added another 20 or 30 nations to it this year?

It'd be great to think we could get excitement like that without having to wait 2 years for it to come round again but the Olympics isn't the place to introduce another 2-team tournament


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 21, 2016)

Slab said:



			I guess a lot of the 'mesmerised' didn't watch all the GB ladies matches? Wasn't it just the latter stages or even just the final that got folks attention? 
How did they change the normal curling format for the Olympics to make it more exciting? 

Plenty will only have watched the final of the womens curling as opposed to every round, which compares to new viewers only watching the final 18 holes (or just the back 9 even)  

I've no idea how well it'll do in achieving the goal of increasing awareness etc for golf but formatting it like a ryder cup in the hope it'll achieve the same excitement levels just wouldn't work 
The ryder cup has taken decades to get to the levels of hype, presentation and intense rivalry it has now. Would it still be as exciting if you added another 20 or 30 nations to it this year?

It'd be great to think we could get excitement like that without having to wait 2 years for it to come round again but the Olympics isn't the place to introduce another 2-team tournament
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was just the latter stages but we still watched.

I have no idea how/if the format of curling was changed, I'd never watched it before, did it matter? Whatever the format the I assume the basics are the same?

I haven't suggested any format, I just don't think a 72 hole strokeplay tournament is any way to "showcase" golf, if that is the intention by including it. 

 IMHO The Olympics isn't the place for golf at all.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like Louis has followed Scotty http://www.rte.ie/sport/golf/2016/0421/783349-louis-oosthuizen/


----------



## Tongo (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm sure more will follow.


----------



## Berger (May 23, 2016)

Rory was interviewed on our local news today and said he might not go to the Olympics due to the Zika virus.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2016)

I think the whole thing risks being seen as a crashing bore and confirming the views and prejudices of those who don't like the sport for what it is or for they think it stands for (white middle class elitism).  

And that I think is a key difference between curling and golf.  Curling had few negative perceptions other than for being a bit weird - so when matches between teams were tight with skips going head-to-head in the last stones of each end with everything to be played for until one team couldn't lose - then it became quite exciting.  Curling had few negative perceptions to overcome, golf has significant negative perceptions to overcome.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2016)

Berger said:



			Rory was interviewed on our local news today and said he might not go to the Olympics due to the Zika virus.
		
Click to expand...

I might be overly cynical but I think McIlroy is looking for an excuse not to go without attracting any sort of flak in the press


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2016)

There agree two issues and both legitimate. The Zika virus is a big public health issue. At first it was thought to be a local problem but now has the potential to become a problem in Europe and the US too, and the potential damage is wider than first thought and I wouldn't blame anyone with reservations. I would be a bit wary of a trip to South America myself and many US companies are restricting travel for their employees. As far as the Olympics itself, I think people are moving on from the idea of a shiny gold medal to realising it is really a bit of a distraction. The average punter in golf world doesn't really think it is a big deal and the players would much rather win a major than a gold medal. 

I wouldn't blame him for pulling out.

I think it would be a better event if it was restricted to lower ranking players/lesser golfing nations or amateurs anyway.


----------



## Slab (May 24, 2016)

Ethan said:



			There agree two issues and both legitimate. The Zika virus is a big public health issue. At first it was thought to be a local problem but now has the potential to become a problem in Europe and the US too, and the potential damage is wider than first thought and I wouldn't blame anyone with reservations. I would be a bit wary of a trip to South America myself and many US companies are restricting travel for their employees. As far as the Olympics itself, I think people are moving on from the idea of a shiny gold medal to realising it is really a bit of a distraction. The average punter in golf world doesn't really think it is a big deal and the players would much rather win a major than a gold medal. 

I wouldn't blame him for pulling out.

I think it would be a better event if it was restricted to lower ranking players/lesser golfing nations or amateurs anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Rory probably has access to much more detailed info on the risks and extent of the problem than the average punter so I agree it will be a legitimate concern for him (I wouldnâ€™t be packing my sequined speedos for a Rio trip anytime soon) 

We've been over the format/players on separate threads but when youâ€™re trying to get ongoing inclusion to the games for a reintroduced sport why would you send anything other than the very best available/eligible, to make your case?

Plenty on here admit they wouldnâ€™t watch a televised tour comp from one of the feeder tours or a top amateur comp so what hope is there that the wider public would get behind it just because its the Olympics?


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 24, 2016)

From the official Olympic web site.  

In Rio, the world's best golfers will be part of the Olympic Games for the first time in more than a century, and the lure of a gold medal is sure to attract the sport's biggest names.

Think they may need to edit that a bit.... 

I suspect that many top golfers are now realising how packed a schedule it is this year, especially those who will be playing in The Ryder Cup.  And they won't take much convincing to pull out of what I suspect many see as the lowest priority golf wise, the Olympics.  And the Zika virus is their get out of jail relatively free card to do this.  Expect more to follow Rory.  And I suspect the Ryder Cup captains will not be too upset if their star players pull out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 24, 2016)

Slab said:



			Rory probably has access to much more detailed info on the risks and extent of the problem than the average punter so I agree it will be a legitimate concern for him (I wouldnâ€™t be packing my sequined speedos for a Rio trip anytime soon) 

*We've been over the format/players on separate threads but when youâ€™re trying to get ongoing inclusion to the games for a reintroduced sport why would you send anything other than the very best available/eligible, to make your case?*

Plenty on here admit they wouldnâ€™t watch a televised tour comp from one of the feeder tours or a top amateur comp so what hope is there that the wider public would get behind it just because its the Olympics?
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue it's more to do with the format than the players.  Completely understandable that Golf Inc wants the star names there, but there could have potentially been many more exciting formats to use that would capture the 'not normally golf watching' public's imagination.  Which is what it needs to do, not a lot of point playing to the hardcore golf audience.


----------



## rksquire (May 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I might be overly cynical but I think McIlroy is looking for an excuse not to go without attracting any sort of flak in the press
		
Click to expand...

I don't really think that's the case - he tends to be more upfront than most, he says at this point he's still going, he sounds to me like it's more of a genuine (and justifiable) concern; he's getting his jabs and monitoring the situation.  I think if the Americans & English decide to pull out he may follow.  Although both nations potential representatives haven't really made much comment as far as I know?


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 24, 2016)

rksquire said:



			I don't really think that's the case - he tends to be more upfront than most, he says at this point he's still going, he sounds to me like it's more of a genuine (and justifiable) concern; he's getting his jabs and monitoring the situation.  I think if the Americans & English decide to pull out he may follow.  Although both nations potential representatives haven't really made much comment as far as I know?
		
Click to expand...

Did you also swallow all that PR nonsense when he walked off the course at the Honda classic in a sulk but claimed he had a toothache?  Chinny reckon  . He's not going.


----------



## Backsticks (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone know are the banned performance enhancing drugs for golf the same as the ones for the Olympics ?

If different, could it mean that some golfers are taking legal stuff golfwise, but would not reach Olympic requirements. And so prefer to pull out with some excuse, rather than go off a PED otherwise legal to them just for one tourny.


----------



## rksquire (May 24, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Did you also swallow all that PR nonsense when he walked off the course at the Honda classic in a sulk but claimed he had a toothache?  Chinny reckon  . He's not going.
		
Click to expand...

The thing about that is he was subsequently embarrassed by his actions, lesson learned.  But you might be right - maybe he wasn't pleased to win the Irish Open and didn't give the prize money to the foundation!  Damn my gullible nature! 

But really, he has no reason to lie about this - the ground work has been done by the Australians & South Africans!  He's opened the door slightly to not going, but I still think he's going as it stands - for a number of reasons, he's representing Ireland (which caused a hullabaloo, so not going renders that pointless), he wouldn't want to let McGinley down and he's motivated by his own legacy, achievement and history (he'd be afraid to miss out!).


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 24, 2016)

rksquire said:



			The thing about that is he was subsequently embarrassed by his actions, lesson learned.  But you might be right - maybe he wasn't pleased to win the Irish Open and didn't give the prize money to the foundation!  Damn my gullible nature! 

But really, he has no reason to lie about this - the ground work has been done by the Australians & South Africans!  He's opened the door slightly to not going, but I still think he's going as it stands - for a number of reasons, he's representing Ireland (which caused a hullabaloo, so not going renders that pointless), he wouldn't want to let McGinley down and he's motivated by his own legacy, achievement and history (he'd be afraid to miss out!).
		
Click to expand...

I'll bet you a virtual pint he doesn't go.


----------



## PieMan (May 24, 2016)

I have a feeling he won't go, especially if he has a great summer and picks up a major or two - he may want a rest before the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 26, 2016)

Another one pulling out? Shane Lowry this time.   http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/36387813


----------



## Berger (May 26, 2016)

Willett agrees with what McIlroy said. Potentially another drop out. http://www.golf.com/tour-and-news/danny-willett-rory-mcilroy-cautious-zika-virus-threat-olympics


----------



## rksquire (May 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'll bet you a virtual pint he doesn't go.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that bet, though I've been virtually sober since 9.30 this morning!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 26, 2016)

At this rate if you are free in August and can manage to get round in under 100 you may well be in the Olympic golf team.


----------



## Berger (Jun 22, 2016)

McIlroy confirms he won't be going to Rio.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2016)

Berger said:



			McIlroy confirms he won't be going to Rio.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised. Think he was looking for a reason not to go and the virus concerns gave him a perfect excuse.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 22, 2016)

Berger said:



			McIlroy confirms he won't be going to Rio.
		
Click to expand...

All of this is a pity because the course looks really good. Isn't Zika more or less a non issue for a young man that isn't having sex with pregnant/hopefully soon to be pregnant women? Ie if you get it, its less of a pain than a flu and most likely gone within the week.

Might be completely wrong on that but that's how I remember it being reported looking past the scaremongering.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			All of this is a pity because the course looks really good. Isn't Zika more or less a non issue for a young man that isn't having sex with pregnant/hopefully soon to be pregnant women? Ie if you get it, its less of a pain than a flu and most likely gone within the week.

Might be completely wrong on that but that's how I remember it being reported looking past the scaremongering.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they now say it stays with you as a bloke for at least 6 months, during which time if you breed you'd be risking passing it on to the foetus.
Easy out for Rory, can't blame him.
Maybe IOC will realise that not every sport/game is suited to or should be in the Olympics but if they can sniff out a corporate dollar or 2 they'll keep trying.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 22, 2016)

I think Rory had said they were considering children in the near future too. Its an excuse people have been looking for to pull out (poor choice of words) but imo a valid one.

The Olympics is looking like a trainwreck.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2016)

Why take any risk for a game of golf? Absolutely not worth it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 22, 2016)

rksquire said:



			I'll take that bet, though I've been virtually sober since 9.30 this morning!
		
Click to expand...




Hacker Khan said:



			I'll bet you a virtual pint he doesn't go.
		
Click to expand...




rksquire said:



			The thing about that is he was subsequently embarrassed by his actions, lesson learned.  But you might be right - maybe he wasn't pleased to win the Irish Open and didn't give the prize money to the foundation!  Damn my gullible nature! 

But really, he has no reason to lie about this - the ground work has been done by the Australians & South Africans!  He's opened the door slightly to not going, but I still think he's going as it stands - for a number of reasons, he's representing Ireland (which caused a hullabaloo, so not going renders that pointless), he wouldn't want to let McGinley down and he's motivated by his own legacy, achievement and history (he'd be afraid to miss out!).
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a nice pint of Broadside please...


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 28, 2016)

Jason Day just confirmed he won't be there too!  Could be the worst field of the year!


----------



## Slab (Jun 28, 2016)

It's beginning to get a bit silly now...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2016)

Apparently no women golfers have pulled out of the Olympics. No gag there, apparently that is the case.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 28, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently no women golfers have pulled out of the Olympics. No gag there, apparently that is the case.
		
Click to expand...

Naturally, because all the top male pros are absolutely loaded, whereas the women need to raise their worldwide profile.

The second highest ranked English female player is Holly Clyburn who most people even on here won't have heard of and certainly wouldn't recognize if she was standing in front of them. Its just a much more interesting prospect for the female players from that perspective


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 28, 2016)

Lowry now out as well


----------



## turkish (Jun 28, 2016)

They should really just scrap it for the guys it's going to be such a non event.

Maybe in future they should just leave it as an amatuer event


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 28, 2016)

I wouldn't risk it, athlete or not. Already a Jamaincan sprinter diagnosed with it, and it doesn't sound too nice..
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/athletics/36631261


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2016)

turkish said:



			They should really just scrap it for the guys it's going to be such a non event.

*Maybe in future they should just leave it as an amatuer event*

Click to expand...

The way its going it may well be!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, as a Brit who has had the snip, where do i sign up? I am willing to go play some golf in Brazil, do they play stableford?


----------



## rksquire (Jun 28, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'll have a nice pint of Broadside please...

Click to expand...

:cheers:

Well deserved - although if all the men pull out and there isn't an event then it's more of a case that you were right but I wasn't wrong!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2016)

It simply doesn't feature on the men's radar and most are jumping on the virus bandwagon now. Can't blame them to a point but making a mockery of the event. I wonder nearer the time whether the top women golfers (if they are down already) will have second thoughts


----------



## larmen (Jun 28, 2016)

I am firmly in the camp that if th eOlympic isn't the top event in a sport it shouldn't be there. I understand why some/many of the top golfers aren't going.

However, in terms of money events golf is fairly similar to tennis, and they have managed to get the stars to play the olympics. I remember Steffi Graf winning the 1st gold medal, Boris and Stich getting the gold in the double. And Murray the last time around.

So why does tennis accept the olympics but golf doesn't?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Willett and Rose confirmed today they are both keen to go.

Are any other sports being affected by so many pull outs?

Just watched local news and they are running a series of interviews with local athletes who have been selected for Rio and they are all very excited and looking forward to representing GB.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Willett and Rose confirmed today they are both keen to go.

Are any other sports being affected by so many pull outs?

Just watched local news and they are running a series of interviews with local athletes who have been selected for Rio and they are all very excited and looking forward to representing GB.
		
Click to expand...

Considering that this is the pinnacle of most of the other sports at the Olympics I'd doubt it. All this is doing is highlighting how it's not a big deal for professional golfers.  Change to elite amature and team match play and there wouldn't be many drop outs but televised coverage wouldn't be as appealing.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 29, 2016)

First female to pull out now - http://www.golfchannel.com/news/gol...-pace-becomes-first-female-wd-olympics-062916


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

larmen said:



			I am firmly in the camp that if th eOlympic isn't the top event in a sport it shouldn't be there. I understand why some/many of the top golfers aren't going.

However, in terms of money events golf is fairly similar to tennis, and they have managed to get the stars to play the olympics. I remember Steffi Graf winning the 1st gold medal, Boris and Stich getting the gold in the double. And Murray the last time around.

So why does tennis accept the olympics but golf doesn't?
		
Click to expand...

In this instance a lot is to do with the location and the scheduling.  I am willing to bet if it would have been introduced at the London games and it was not in a Ryder Cup year then you would have got a lot more buy in from the top players. The fact that it is in a relatively dangerous city, the small risk of diseases plus the packed schedule probably tips the balance in favour of giving it a miss for a lot of players.  

I was listening to a good podcast on this yesterday and they basically said you are trying to get the top independent contractors in their field to fly a very long way to a relatively dangerous and unfamiliar place, in a very busy year for golf, be away for up to 10 days, not be able to use their sponsors clothing in a lot of cases, win no money for a new golf tournament that has no history and probably has very little value to a lot of them.  

When the ideas was originally muted Tiger was the most famous sports person in the world and the idea of having him at the Olympics was very attractive.  The intention was also that it would help grow the game in areas where it does not have much of a foothold. Now Tiger is a busted flush and the top players probably do not care that much to go in order to grow the game in Russia or India.  At this rate the field will be equal to that of a low level PGA tour even, may be even a Web.com event the way it is going.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2016)

Is there a list of golfers who are actually playing at it?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2016)

Well my bats are ready if they need me to step in. For me the chance to represent your country is an honour. The fact there is no brass on the table is not even a consideration. It would of been a chance for some over pampered stars a chance to give something back to the game.
If they don't want to go fine, but don't give them another chance in four years time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2016)

Read a comment made by Andy Murray on losing in first round back in 2008 Olympics - only after he lost did he appreciate that playing in the Olympics he was representing his country and by winning he would be winning for his country, and not for himself.


----------



## Robertoe (Jun 30, 2016)

Health risks, prize money issues, sponsor issues due to strict IOC rules, logistical issues.....there's all kinds of reasons why this one doesn't work for them. It's a real shame for the first event which since Golf joined, but my sense is Tennis may have had similar issues if this was the first time it was joining the Olympics also. Hopefully it will not ruin the future of Golf in the Olympics, but I would prefer it to be an under-23 tournament or something along those lines.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Read a comment made by Andy Murray on losing in first round back in 2008 Olympics - only after he lost did he appreciate that playing in the Olympics he was representing his country and by winning he would be winning for his country, and not for himself.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really true? Surely everyone wants to win for themselves first and foremost?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Is that really true? Surely everyone wants to win for themselves first and foremost?
		
Click to expand...

â€œBut when I lost I was gutted. I realised my job at the Olympics is to try to win a medal for the country.â€

Read more at http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...lympic-heartbreak-8313435#d3dLPovgRVeQLsGX.99


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			â€œBut when I lost I was gutted. I realised my job at the Olympics is to try to win a medal for the country.â€

Read more at http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...lympic-heartbreak-8313435#d3dLPovgRVeQLsGX.99[/QU

I wasn't doubting he said that, I just don't really believe him. Or rather, I don't believe that is what motivates our great olympians, it's a bonus.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2016)

DJ now not going....

Read an interesting snippet earlier.
The course is built on and around swampland - ideal for mossies!
And, don't forget, the players are going to be outside for 5-7 hours (if you include warm-up/down).....plenty of time to get a bite or two...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2016)

I read that they actually have more chance of contracting dengue fever than Zika. 

I think the chances of golf being in after Tokyo are slim now.  And as someone who never really saw the point of it being there then I won't lose any sleep over it. Yes you could say it is a shame for this who were wanting to use it to grow the game in other countries.  But then again I am still to be convinced of how much a casual viewer in these countries where golf does not have a foothold, tuning in to a 72 hole stroke play event with no cut over 4 days where they are taking 5 minutes to line up a put, will think '_that looks fun, I must give it a try_'.

If you desperately want to grow the game in those countries then give their TV stations free broadcast rights to The Ryder Cup or Presidents Cup or something like that. An event where golf seems vaguely exciting.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			DJ now not going....

Read an interesting snippet earlier.
The course is built on and around swampland - ideal for mossies!
And, don't forget, the players are going to be outside for 5-7 hours (if you include warm-up/down).....plenty of time to get a bite or two...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this, what people seem to forget is where a golf course is, how long that takes and how much higher that risk is as opposed to the stadium or even all the stuff that takes place indoors


----------



## Tongo (Jul 9, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I read that they actually have more chance of contracting dengue fever than Zika. 

I think the chances of golf being in after Tokyo are slim now.  And as someone who never really saw the point of it being there then I won't lose any sleep over it. Yes you could say it is a shame for this who were wanting to use it to grow the game in other countries.  But then again I am still to be convinced of how much a casual viewer in these countries where golf does not have a foothold, tuning in to a 72 hole stroke play event with no cut over 4 days where they are taking 5 minutes to line up a put, will think '_that looks fun, I must give it a try_'.

If you desperately want to grow the game in those countries then give their TV stations free broadcast rights to The Ryder Cup or Presidents Cup or something like that. An event where golf seems vaguely exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. The cry is the same as every other sport: we want to grow our sport. Golf now is a worldwide sport. Look at the mix of nationalities on the European tour. 

The upshot is that players dont want to risk any interruption to their season (remember the Fed Ex Cup is not long after the Olympics) for what would be little more than the equivalent of a glorified tour event. If the Olympics are the pinnacle of your sport then athletes will take the risk. When it isnt the pinnacle, why take the risk?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Indeed. The cry is the same as every other sport: we want to grow our sport. Golf now is a worldwide sport. Look at the mix of nationalities on the European tour. 

The upshot is that players dont want to risk any interruption to their season (remember the Fed Ex Cup is not long after the Olympics) for what would be little more than *the equivalent of a glorified tour event*. If the Olympics are the pinnacle of your sport then athletes will take the risk. When it isnt the pinnacle, why take the risk?
		
Click to expand...

Actually the way its going it will be more like a low grade web.com event.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2016)

Is it definitely in for 2020? Golf in Japan is massive and having it in the games for that Olympics will be massive for the whole of Asia and will be very popular. It was clear once a couple of the top starts pulled out of these games others would follow. Will be interesting to see how many olympians at the games do actually contract the virus. I'm guessing not many


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it definitely in for 2020? Golf in Japan is massive and having it in the games for that Olympics will be massive for the whole of Asia and will be very popular. It was clear once a couple of the top starts pulled out of these games others would follow. Will be interesting to see how many olympians at the games do actually contract the virus. I'm guessing not many
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it is definitely in the 2020 games, but the IOC are voting next year whether to extend it after that.  So they could vote to not bother, which I expect they will do, and the success or not of it in Tokyo will be irrelevant. I'd personally like to see a sport get golf's place where an Olympic gold is the pinnacle of the sport, not the 4th or even 5th most important thing after the majors and The Ryder Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Pretty sure it is definitely in the 2020 games, but the IOC are voting next year whether to extend it after that.  So they could vote to not bother, which I expect they will do, and the success or not of it in Tokyo will be irrelevant. I'd personally like to see a sport get golf's place where an Olympic gold is the pinnacle of the sport, not the 4th or even 5th most important thing after the majors and The Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely with your sentiment and so it really needs to be revised and open to amateur golfers. Plenty of good players out there that aren't pros and maybe the Olympics will be an event they'd be proud and keen to play in. The game is already massive out in the Far East but if they can develop some sort of legacy to get younger players golfing (very much a rich man's game in many countries) and get golf growing on the sub-continent it'll be worth it. Can you imagine if Korean men start coming through in the way the ladies are dominating their game. That'll give Rory and the others something to think about


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 11, 2016)

Speith out now.  Utter farce.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 12, 2016)

I think it might be because at the Olympics, a stricter drug testing regime is in place and a few pumped up golfers might be somewhat reluctant to be exposed to this. 

Golf is in the Olympics for one sole reason - money for the IOC.   

Squash should be in! Golf - no way.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rory McIlroy: "I'll watch the Olympics, but probably not golf. I'll watch track and field, swimming, diving -- you know, ones that matter."

Can't argue with that!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Rory McIlroy: "I'll watch the Olympics, but probably not golf. I'll watch track and field, swimming, diving -- you know, ones that matter."

Can't argue with that!
		
Click to expand...

You can't - and he also said that he didn't get into golf to grow the game - ooh - the golf authorities won't like that!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Speith out now.  Utter farce.
		
Click to expand...

Was that a huge surprise as the other big names had already pulled out. Not sure it's a farce but disappointing for sure


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was that a huge surprise as the other big names had already pulled out. Not sure it's a farce but disappointing for sure
		
Click to expand...

To me yes

Only because he's signed a huge coke deal, otherwise I doubt it would have ranked above his decision whether to have fruit loops or coco pops for breakfast in importance


----------



## Neddy (Jul 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can't - and he also said that he didn't get into golf to grow the game - ooh - the golf authorities won't like that!
		
Click to expand...

Nor should they. Whilst it's obvious he didn't get into Golf to grow the game, he should accept that as a worldwide star he has a RESPONSIBILITY to help grow the game.

If the players of 20/30/40 years ago had taken a similiar attitude to Rory he wouldn't find himself playing for Millions upon Millions of pounds every time he tees it up in 2016.

Yet another example of Mr McIlroy not engaging his brain before opening his mouth - remember his "The Ryder Cup is just an exhibition" comments


----------



## User62651 (Jul 12, 2016)

Neddy said:



			Nor should they. Whilst it's obvious he didn't get into Golf to grow the game, he should accept that as a worldwide star he has a RESPONSIBILITY to help grow the game.

If the players of 20/30/40 years ago had taken a similiar attitude to Rory he wouldn't find himself playing for Millions upon Millions of pounds every time he tees it up in 2016.

Yet another example of Mr McIlroy not engaging his brain before opening his mouth - remember his "The Ryder Cup is just an exhibition" comments
		
Click to expand...

Wrong imo, well said Rory. finally someone has the balls to say what a nonsense putting golf in the Olympics is. He was right about the Ryder Cup too btw. Top players such as Tiger and Rory do not need the RC for a legacy, they win majors unlike also rans like Monty and Poulter and Torrance. The Ryder Cup was USA v GB&I, we didn't like losing so we added 30 odd countries to our side to win.....absolute nonsense....imo and is just an exhibition match.....in many peoples opinions including mine. Golf is not a team sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Wrong imo, well said Rory. finally someone has the balls to say what a nonsense putting golf in the Olympics is. He was right about the Ryder Cup too btw. Top players such as Tiger and Rory do not need the RC for a legacy, they win majors unlike also rans like Monty and Poulter and Torrance. The Ryder Cup was USA v GB&I, we didn't like losing so we added 30 odd countries to our side to win.....absolute nonsense....imo and is just an exhibition match.....in many peoples opinions including mine. Golf is not a team sport.
		
Click to expand...

I believe McIlroy changed his opinion quite dramatically in regards the RC 

And the Ryder Cup has turned into one of the biggest sporting events in the World - and many many peoples who play the game believe it to be up there just behind the majors and it's always in their mind to qualify for the team.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 12, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Wrong imo, well said Rory. finally someone has the balls to say what a nonsense putting golf in the Olympics is. He was right about the Ryder Cup too btw. Top players such as Tiger and Rory do not need the RC for a legacy, they win majors unlike also rans like Monty and Poulter and Torrance. The Ryder Cup was USA v GB&I, we didn't like losing so we added 30 odd countries to our side to win.....absolute nonsense....imo and is just an exhibition match.....in many peoples opinions including mine. Golf is not a team sport.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Golf shouldn't be in the Olympics. That's got nothing to do with saying "I don't care about growing the game". If Jack/Arnie/Player had had a similiarly bad attitude he wouldn't be a multi millionaire today. 

As for having "guts" - well initially he claimed he pulled out because of Zika. Was he gutsy then? Or is he now being honest because he's got back up from his fellow pros. He's also done a complete u-turn on the Ryder Cup in recent years.

Don't think he know what he's saying from one minute to the next tbh


----------



## Tongo (Jul 12, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Wrong imo, well said Rory. finally someone has the balls to say what a nonsense putting golf in the Olympics is. He was right about the Ryder Cup too btw. Top players such as Tiger and Rory do not need the RC for a legacy, they win majors unlike also rans like Monty and Poulter and Torrance. The Ryder Cup was USA v GB&I, we didn't like losing so we added 30 odd countries to our side to win.....absolute nonsense....imo and is just an exhibition match.....in many peoples opinions including mine. Golf is not a team sport.
		
Click to expand...

Seve?


----------



## User62651 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Seve?
		
Click to expand...

Look RC is good golf, good viewing matchplay often is but its a corporate monster to make cash, it excludes a huge proportion of the worlds best players and for some reason once every 2 years despite our supposed special relationship we're supposed to start hating the Yanks and loving Europeans when most of our best players spend most of their time living and playing in the US and at the same time we are fundamentally indifferent to continental Europeans in every other walk of life.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the Ryder Cup has turned into one of the biggest sporting events in the World - and many many peoples who play the game believe it to be up there just behind the majors and it's always in their mind to qualify for the team.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct.

But it's still a glorified exhibition match...


----------



## GB72 (Jul 12, 2016)

To be fair I heard Zach Johnson make similarly honest comments this morning. Said he was too old to cram his schedule and the FedEx and Ryder Cup qualification were important and the Olympics were not. Also had Steve Redgrave calling out golfers for using Zika as an excuse. This is just the truth coming out, golfers do not care less about the Olympics. Just wish they had all been upfront when it was going for inclusion so as it could have been the amateur event it needs to be.


----------



## delc (Jul 12, 2016)

*McIlroy and the Olympics.*

Rory McIlroy has pulled out of the Rio Olympics, saying that he did not start playing golf to grow the game! As he owes his fame and considerable fortune to golf, and he is a golfing icon, this seems to be a somewhat selfish attitude. I believe that Ziko virus causes only a minor flu like illness unless a pregnancy is involved. He does not appear to be pregnant!  

There are 4 major golf championships every year, but only 1 Olympics every 4 years. Shouldn't that make it very special?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: McIlroy and the Olympics.*

Selfish?
Why should does he owe a sport he's naturally good at something in return?
Any excuse for the Rory haters to have a cheap dig more like.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: McIlroy and the Olympics.*



delc said:



			Rory McIlroy has pulled out of the Rio Olympics, saying that he did not start playing golf to grow the game! As he owes his fame and considerable fortune to golf, and he is a golfing icon, this seems to be a somewhat selfish attitude. I believe that Ziko virus causes only a minor flu like illness unless a pregnancy is involved. He does not appear to be pregnant!  

There are 4 major golf championships every year, but only 1 Olympics every 4 years. Shouldn't that make it very special?
		
Click to expand...

Your correct in that it does only cause a minor flu like illness, however it is then recommend that you don't have children for 6-12 months after that period.  I personally don't know his family planning situation but I will take it at face value that he is planning accordingly and this is a factor.  

Also you are most at risk during the day of being infected and in areas close to or around stagnant water... Bearing in mind the layout of most championship courses I think he is correct to be cautious. Regardless of what he 'owes' to the sport.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: McIlroy and the Olympics.*

If indeed it was the virus that has made him pull out he didn't need to piss on the event from a great height. 

Many will enjoy playing for themselves and their country.  

I like Rory but his comments today were completely unnecessary.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: McIlroy and the Olympics.*

Imo there are plenty of players who make selfish decisions in all kinds of aspects of their lives. It's great when sports stars become role models. But earnings should not have any correlation to the example they set. 

As as to thanking the players of 40 years ago for his finances. Pretty sure golf along with most popular sports have sky rocketed in the last 10/15 years. And if anyone was to thank it would be the opinion splitting (not so fairways) Woods.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: McIlroy and the Olympics.*



delc said:



			Rory McIlroy has pulled out of the Rio Olympics, saying that he did not start playing golf to grow the game! As he owes his fame and considerable fortune to golf, and he is a golfing icon, this seems to be a somewhat selfish attitude. I believe that Ziko virus causes only a minor flu like illness unless a pregnancy is involved. He does not appear to be pregnant!  

There are 4 major golf championships every year, but only 1 Olympics every 4 years. Shouldn't that make it very special?
		
Click to expand...

He said that he got into golf to win, not to get others into golf.
He also said that now he's where he is, he's aware of his responsibility - he does plenty to grow the game and probably doesn't feel going to The Olympics is high enough on his radar.
It isn't. It isn't the pinnacle of the sport - the professional side anyway
If they'd got the best amateurs in it may have been a different story.
The Olympics comes around in the Summer - as do 3 of the 4 Majors, WGC's, FedEx and RTD and, this year, the RC...

Too much going on. If they all just came out and said it there would be less commotion


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 12, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Wrong imo, well said Rory. finally someone has the balls to say what a nonsense putting golf in the Olympics is. He was right about the Ryder Cup too btw. Top players such as Tiger and Rory do not need the RC for a legacy, they win majors unlike also rans like Monty and Poulter and Torrance. The Ryder Cup was USA v GB&I, we didn't like losing so we added 30 odd countries to our side to win.....absolute nonsense....imo and is just an exhibition match.....in many peoples opinions including mine. Golf is not a team sport.
		
Click to expand...

Where to start with that utter rubbish? How about it was Jack Nichlaus who spoke to Lord Derby about including Europe to make it more competitive... But the truth always spoils bull droppings.

How about the definition of a team? "A group of people linked together by a common purpose." Guess the Ryder Cup format makes it a team then. Maybe by definition you shouldn't play pairs...

Golf; "Golf is a sport." I wonder if the Olympics consists of sports. No, don't tell me.... Yes I think it's sports in the Olympics...possibly. Maybe that means they could include golf?

Top players choosing not to go. Their choice, no problem with it.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: McIlroy and the Olympics.*



Beezerk said:



			Selfish?
Why should does he owe a sport he's naturally good at something in return?
Any excuse for the Rory haters to have a cheap dig more like.
		
Click to expand...

Because the game has given him everything he has?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2016)

Neddy said:



			Because the game has given him everything he has?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean he has earned everything he has. It's his ability that has got him where he is - natural ability and damn hard work


----------



## Neddy (Jul 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't you mean he has earned everything he has. It's his ability that has got him where he is - natural ability and damn hard work
		
Click to expand...

I could work just as hard and be just as naturally gifted at tiddlywinks as Rory is at Golf but it wouldn't make me a multi millionaire, because nobody would care.

If an awful lot of people before Rory hadn't worked bloody hard to grow the game, or if the fans didn't turn up/watch it on TV and noboby sponsored it, Rory wouldn't have anything like vast fortune he's amassed.

So, like it or not, it is his responsibility to help grow the game. I like Rory but every now and again he spouts something that stinks of arrogance. Today is one of those days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2016)

Neddy said:



			I could work just as hard and be just as naturally gifted at tiddlywinks as Rory is at Golf but it wouldn't make me a multi millionaire, because nobody would care.

If an awful lot of people before Rory hadn't worked bloody hard to grow the game, or if the fans didn't turn up/watch it on TV and noboby sponsored it, Rory wouldn't have anything like vast fortune he's amassed.

So, like it or not, it is his responsibility to help grow the game. I like Rory but every now and again he spouts something that stinks of arrogance. Today is one of those days.
		
Click to expand...

The only responsibility he has is to himself and his family to ensure that he is happy with his life and ensure it is right for him 

People before him did nothing different beyond be given lots of money and appear in adverts and those same people before him still earn millions and do and did nothinh different to what Rory does or will do. 

He is not responsible for the sport or its future growth - the governing bodies are , going to the Olympics is purely about money IMO and nothing to do with growing the sport 

I expect golf fans will feel the same in regards the Olympics - most will be watching something else and Rory for me has is spot on - he and others play the game to win - simple as that.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 13, 2016)

I've just watched the press conference, and think the headline has been taken out of context.

He admitted he has a responsibility to the game due to the level of exposure he has by his position in the game, but it isn't his prime concern.

ie I'll do what's best for me and my career first and foremost, and if I can help "grow the game" after that then I will.

Just my take on it.


----------



## Slab (Jul 13, 2016)

I much prefer Rory when he's being more honest & forthright (not that I think he's dishonest at other times, just withholding the truth and toeing the corporate line)

I get the feeling though that he still held back yesterday and can't say to the press what he really wants to


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The only responsibility he has is to himself and his family to ensure that he is happy with his life and ensure it is right for him 

People before him did nothing different beyond be given lots of money and appear in adverts and those same people before him still earn millions and do and did nothinh different to what Rory does or will do. 

*He is not responsible for the sport or its future growth - the governing bodies are* , going to the Olympics is purely about money IMO and nothing to do with growing the sport 

I expect golf fans will feel the same in regards the Olympics - most will be watching something else and Rory for me has is spot on - he and others play the game to win - simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with LP there.  There are many many problems with the game with regards the growth of it that can be addressed by the governing bodies, golf clubs and many others.  Rory does as any other golfer has done over the years, let's not have rose tinted glasses and think all the great golfers of the past have done all the 'growing of the game' as a charity event.  Look at who the biggest earners in the game still are now. I am sure Rory could argue that his social media accounts are just as valid a way to grow the game and get greater exposure for himself as any now.

The Olympics originally wanted Tiger there when this was all first muted as he was the most famous sports person on the planet. Growing the game may have been a slight bonus, but again I would question how much appetite there is for the game with the associated environmental and financial costs in the countries where it does not have a foothold.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

Rory initially stated the reason he was not going to the Olympics was the Zica virus but after seeing the conference I seriously doubt that was the full reason.

Like when he had toothache but didn't really so now I'm questioning his integrity.

He is entitled to do what he wants but be honest to the public and his fans.

If this was a major he and the others that have pulled out would be there ive no doubt about that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2016)

Rory is a great player and comes across as a nice, genuine guy. I like him a lot.

But contrast his attitude to that of jack Nicklaus who says everything he has he owes to the game of golf. There's a great man who has done very well from golf but recognises it, puts a lot back in and is a superb ambassador for the game. I'm not old enough to say whether jack was always like that or if his perspective evolved as he got older and less competitive but I certainly hope Rory matures over the years and comes to realise he does owe golf something.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2016)

Heard an interesting interview this morning by a woman from GB squash who said that all top players signed a pledge to be involved as part of the Olympic application and she would be surprised if golfers had not done the same. Be interesting to see who signed it and could explain why the Zika virus made a handy exit excuse


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2016)

And so today we stand on the threshold of the Open only being live on Sky - hardly likely to encourage growth of the game here in it's heartland - the UK - where interest in golf has been waning over the last few years.  So R&A think - I know - lets take it off BBC and put it on Sky.  Yes - there will be more money for the grassroots - but I suspect that that money will be aimed at kids - when many clubs need a boost now!  How about the R&A putting some money to clubs to fund 'academies' for new players.  Having looked into it I can't help but note that the cost of joining the ladies or gents academy at my place is still equivalent to full membership in most other parts of the country.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Heard an interesting interview this morning by a woman from GB squash who said that all top players signed a pledge to be involved as part of the Olympic application and she would be surprised if golfers had not done the same. Be interesting to see who signed it and could explain why the Zika virus made a handy exit excuse
		
Click to expand...

But does the fact that they are needing players to sign a 'pledge' say something in its own?  Any top player in a sport where the Olympics is the pinnacle would go anyway, they would not need to sign any pledges.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not saying it is right but interested to see who, if anyone, signed a pledge to help get golf in the Olympics at a cost to other, perhaps more deserving, sports


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 13, 2016)

Interesting discussion. Have to agree with Rory that he doesn't HAVE to try to grow the game as his priority is PLAYING the game after all. He probably does more just showing up at events than most of us could ever achieve. However, with his position in the top order of the game (standing, money, voice etc.) I think he has a responsibility to give something back and it would be nice if at some point he feels this way. He's a young bloke though and has a lot of learning to do - I know I've changed somewhat in my attitudes in the 20 yrs since my early 20's.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 13, 2016)

I do wonder how many people on here have watched his interview in full rather than caught the soundbites on Sky Sports News or the BBC website and made their judgements on them alone.

He explicitly stated that he understands that he now has a responsibility to help grow the game, but that just wasn't why he got into it (which is obvious, no kid growing up plays any sport to help grow the game they play!). So he isn't shying away from giving something back to the game - you only had to see how much time he spent in the Autograph Zone yesterday to see that he respects this.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2016)

Responsibility to grow the game is one thing.   taking a dump on the event is quite the other. 


The whole thing is going to be tainted by these top players not being there.  If you can't be bothered to turn up, don't belittle the other guys achievements who believe in golf at the Olympics moving forward. 

I for one am all for it.  It will be on a free to air channel.  Can't be a bad thing. My girlfriend watches every sport going during the Olympics and Para games. There will definitely be people watching who haven't done in the past. 

Only one woman pulling out is the most telling thing for me.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2016)

The responsibility to grow the game lies with the various ruling bodies, e.g. R&A and the USPGA, not the players. If they want to involve the players in that, the courtesy of a conversation/meeting would have been a good idea.

Although Rory's comments were blunt, they were honest. A bit foot in mouth but he's entitled to say them if that's how he feels. The alternative is a sanitised interview, which isn't worth the effort.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			The responsibility to grow the game lies with the various ruling bodies, e.g. R&A and the USPGA, not the players. If they want to involve the players in that, the courtesy of a conversation/meeting would have been a good idea.

Although Rory's comments were blunt, they were honest. A bit foot in mouth but he's entitled to say them if that's how he feels. The alternative is a sanitised interview, which isn't worth the effort.
		
Click to expand...

If that's how he felt then why drag out the 'who will he represent' saga?  

He should have refused the offer when first put to him and wished everyone luck in their endeavours to win gold for themselves and their country. 

A simple, it doesn't interest me would suffice.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			If that's how he felt then why drag out the 'who will he represent' saga?  

He should have refused the offer when first put to him and wished everyone luck in their endeavours to win gold for themselves and their country. 

A simple, it doesn't interest me would suffice.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, a bit foot in mouth. And maybe he changed his mind from playing to not playing. Van Zyl is actually missing the Open and the US PGA to concentrate on the Olympics. He has a different opinion. Personally, its their choice.

I'd rather see the top amateurs there. At least I feel a closer affinity to amateurs than the pampered pros.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thing is I do not believe it matters who is at the Olympics. Olympic success is what spreads a sport in a country and can make the name of a winner. Top amateurs would have been just as good. Not many Olympians are household names before they win.

What does matter is if golf got a place at the expense of another sport if it was on the assurances of top names taking part.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 13, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			If that's how he felt then why drag out the 'who will he represent' saga?  

He should have refused the offer when first put to him and wished everyone luck in their endeavours to win gold for themselves and their country. 

A simple, it doesn't interest me would suffice.
		
Click to expand...

That whole saga was way before the shoddy uninteresting format was announced, and long before the even shoddier scheduling of this season was. It might have changed his mind (and others) if he had actually been playing in a team format event of some kind, and they hadn't crammed 3 majors into to 10 weeks before the tournament. Change those 2 things and a few of those that have withdrawn would be there. IMO the scheduling is the number 1 reason behind those pulling out.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 13, 2016)

I reckon these pro golfers would not like staying in The Olympic Village one little bit, too used to 5 star luxury hotels. Olympics and pro golfers just seem very odd bedfellows to me, amateurs maybe.
No one remembers the Olympic football winners or the the tennis players (Murray 2012 aside) - these are just not Olympic sports and like Rory I will be watching track and field and a bit of swimming/track cycling/diving/table tennis etc but not tennis, golf or football.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

So, Tennisers are starting to pull out now - so it's not just the Golfers...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			So, Tennisers are starting to pull out now - so it's not just the Golfers...
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised. When you can play elsewhere for a pocket full of cash the lure of the olympics simply isn't as attractive for professionals. Make it amateur across the board


----------

